# Found gear at Golden 7/7



## monkeyboat (Jun 29, 2005)

*lost gear at golden*

thank you so much corey! my idiot stoner buddies used my stuff and today i get a somber call telling me that they lost my gear. their pocket books will thank you greatly. if you want to call me at 303 850 9928 i can identify the gear. i would be stoked if we could come pick this up today because i was gonna hit foxton tomorrow. if you want to join that'd be cool too. we are probably going in the morning.
thanks again and gimme a call or reply
peace
Jordan Mancey


----------

